

Ask HN: Are My iOS Launch Goals Too Crazy or Not Crazy Enough? - Startups411

I&#x27;m planning on launching my bootstrapped social app on iOS in September and wanted to share my goals for the first couple of months and get opinions on whether the goals are too crazy or not crazy enough.<p>End of 1st Week = 25,000 Downloads Reached.<p>End of 1st Month = 100,000 Downloads Reached.<p>End of 1st Month = Hit 10,000 Daily Active Users.<p>End of 2nd Month = 250,000 Downloads Reached.<p>End of 2nd Month = Break into Top 20 in Music Category at least once.<p>The app will be free and the initial marketing budget is $10,000. I plan to hit these goals by running a targeted Facebook Mobile App Install Ads campaign, running a Cross-Promotion campaign using http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Taqdaq.com, a Twitter Mobile Install campaign, hitting social media as hard as I can, and reaching out to the relevant members of the press who cover this type of app.<p>If some or all of those goals are achieved, are those numbers that would interest any Angels in today&#x27;s climate? Thanks!
======
p0wnd
you crazy. Try hitting 1000 in the first month and retaining 1k mau 3 months
in.

~~~
Startups411
:-) So then it sounds like if I do hit those crazy goals, it would be
something that could pique the interest of angel investors?

~~~
p0wnd
Can't hurt. But there's no guarantees.

